# Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?



## Wiederanfänger (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo an alle Brandungssüchtigen.

Weiß jemand, ob es den Brandungscup vom Hagebaumarkt Rendsburg auch in 2012 geben wird?

Wäre nämlich gerne dabei.
War ne tolle Veranstaltung.

Danke für Infos im Voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Nährere Infos zur nächstjährigen Austragung  beim Hagebaumarkt Rendsburg, Volker Graskamp, Tel. 04331-781123 oder bei  Heinz–Dieter Bodendieck (Zebco Sports Europe), Tel. 0171-7658492.
mfg nobbi


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Brandungssüchtigen.
> 
> Weiß jemand, ob es den Brandungscup vom Hagebaumarkt Rendsburg auch in 2012 geben wird?
> 
> ...



Holst mich wieder ab?? Dann bin ich dabei...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Klaus, laut Aussage Zebco Europe Herr Bodendiek findet der Cup am 17.3.2012 statt.

Diesmal kurz vor Neumond.

Ich bin dabei.

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Wiederanfänger (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Klaus,

Elmar kann auch.

Wir planen mehrere Tage.

Auch ein "Übungsangeln" in Hohenfelde.

Wie sieht's aus !

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Bin dabei...


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hat schon irgendeiner ne Ausschreibung zur Hand??


----------



## Sebastian G (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

moin moin,
schau mal hier http://458432.forumromanum.com/memb...920334.1110920334.1.hagebau_brandungscup.html 
die ausschreibung scheint es schon etwas länger zu geben!ich werd mir nächste woche mal eine holen!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## Norbi (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*



Sebastian G schrieb:


> moin moin,
> schau mal hier http://458432.forumromanum.com/memb...920334.1110920334.1.hagebau_brandungscup.html
> die ausschreibung scheint es schon etwas länger zu geben!ich werd mir nächste woche mal eine holen!!
> 
> gruß sebastian



Klaus meinte für 2012 und nicht 2011:m


----------



## Sebastian G (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Klaus meinte für 2012 und nicht 2011:m


moin moin,

erst lesen und dann....., ganz unten steht eine aufforderung für 2012!!!der typ hat bestimmt eine ausschreibung#c!!wie schon geschrieben besorge ich mir eine und wer sie braucht kann sie ja von mir per mail erhalten!!!|kopfkrat

mfg sebastian


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Angemeldet bin ich da schon und bezahlt hab ich auch schon nur ne Ausschreibung fehlt mir noch :m
Weiß gar nicht wann/wo genau das Treffen war und wie lange geangelt wird. Wenn ich Glück habe holt mich Achim ja wieder ab |supergri


----------



## a.bu (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Moin Klaus,

Treffpunkt 18Uhr30 in der Kiki-Bar, leichte Bekleidung wäre von Vorteil|supergri

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Klaus,

Elmar und ich sind in der Planung.

Darin bist du auch enthalten.

Andreas seinen Wunsch mit der Kiki- Bar kann und werde ich dir nicht erfüllen. 

Mir gehts um Angeln.

Nachdem ich mit der Multi werfen kann, bin ich mal auf die Fänge gespannt.

Werde morgen Herrn Graskamp mal wegen der Bestätigung anrufen.

Sage dir dann Bescheid.

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß aus dem Brandungsmekka OWL.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S. (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

18:30 Uhr Kiki-Bar ist zu früh... im hellen trink ich nicht :m
Leichte Kleidung wollen wir doch hoffen... mag kein Frost.

Hört sich gut an Achim... sag auch Bescheid wegen Freitag |wavey:

Bestätigung hab ich auch keine bekommen. Geld ist schon im Dez. raus.
Letztes Jahr gab es aber auch keine...


----------



## Wiederanfänger (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Klaus,

Gott sei dank, wird es im Früjahr eher dunkel.

Wir melden uns wegen der Mitfahrgelegenheit noch rechtzeitig.

Aber pass bitte auf. Dass du nicht wieder ein ganzes Campingset gewinnen willst.

Dann wäre auch der Multivan schnell mit uns voll.

Schönen Abend noch.

Gruß an die Brandung.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Aber pass bitte auf. Dass du nicht wieder ein ganzes Campingset gewinnen willst.



Das hab ich doch extra für Andreas stehen lassen... der war ganz wild drauf :m Da er ja gleich nach mir dran war passte es doch.


----------



## a.bu (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch extra für Andreas stehen lassen... der war ganz wild drauf :m Da er ja gleich nach mir dran war passte es doch.



Hast recht Klaus, eigendlich ist es mir ziehmlich egal ob ich was bekomme, aber diese Gartenmöbel wollte ich unbedingt haben. Seit ich meiner Frau die Sachen mitgebracht habe werde ich von ihr ja schon genötigt ihr von Veranstaltungen etwas schönes mit zu bringen:m:m:m. Ist wirklich eine runde Veranstaltung, Bohne weiß halt wie man so etwas aufzieht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

*Der Termin für das Hagebau Brandungscup 2012 findet dieses Jahr am 17 März statt.
 Treffpunkt der Veranstaltung ist wieder der Gasthof Grüner Jäger in Altendorf bei Eckenförde.
 15:00 Uhr Treffen und 15:30 Uhr Verlosung der Plätze.
 Angelbegin 17:00 Uhr und Ende 22:00 Uhr.*


----------



## Wiederanfänger (9. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Brandungssüchtige.

Wollte nur mal dran erinnern, dass Es bald so weit ist.

Wer ist denn alles dabei?

Gruß aus OWL

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## kerasounta (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

ich kann leider wieder mal nicht #t#d

Zeit ist mein Feind..|bla:

woher kommse aus OWL ?

Gruß Aki


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Aki,

hab dir ne PN geschrieben.

Wir Kriegen das mit der Brandung irgendwie hin.

Die paar Kilometer können uns nicht vom Wasser fernmhalten.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Achim melde dich bitte rechtzeitig wegen Freitag #6

Holt ihr euch die Würmer selbst oder soll ich welche von Knudsen mitbringen? 
Ich glaub ich werd langsam mal meine Sachen nachgucken müssen. Stehen alle noch im Schuppen und wurden natürlich einfach nur im Winter abgestellt ohne zu putzen :q


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Klaus,

ich gebe noch Bescheid.

Elmar war so schusselig und hat vergessen mit seinen Kollegen die Bereitschaft zu tauschen.

Wenns ganz blöd läuft, kommen wir erst Samstag Morgens um 6:00 weg.

Ich komme auf jeden Fall rauf.

Habe gerade Herr Graskamp noch ne Mail geschrieben, ob es auch noch ne Rückmeldung gibt.

Mit den Angelsachen bin ich dir ein wenig voraus.

Liegt auch an Abumann.

Seit neuesten sind Penn 525 Mag2 angesagt.

Aber die Quantums dürfen auch mit. 

Werde nachher mal alles auf Vordermann bringen.

Was kosten eigentlich im Moment die Wattis?

Und wie sieht es mit den Angelbedingungen aus?

Elmar meint, dass Samstag noch das Wasser zu kalt ist.

Keine Ahnung welche Glaskugel der da benutzt.
Auf jeden Fall Hofes ich, dass diese Kugel irrt.

Wie gesagt, ich melde mich noch.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Klaus S. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Butt geht immer  :m
Ich glaub die kosten 23,- Cent aber sicher bin ich mir nicht, hab dieses Jahr noch keine geholt. 
Wasser wird langsam aber stetig wärmer, im Moment kommt sogar mal die Sonne durch.
Letztes Jahr war es kälter |bla:

Hab schon mitbekommen das du jetzt auf Multis abfährst. Wünsche dir einen hängerträchtigen Strandabschnitt :r :m

Wenns Freitag nichts wird ist es auch nicht so schlimm, Terminkalender ist eh im Frühjahr voll bis obenhin.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Was genau ist bei einem hängerträchtigen Strand bei Multis schlimmer?

Klär mich auf bitte.

Da ich aber meine Quantum Worl Champion Rollen auch ganz toll finde, sind die ja auch dabei.

Auto ist ja groß wie du weißt.

Wenn Freitag nichts wird muss ich Elmars Arbeitskollegen die rote Karte zeigen.

Ich will in die Brandung.

Wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall.

Habe gerade die Rückmeldung aus Rendsburg bekommen, dass alles i.O. ist.

Weißt du, ob die 120 Teilnehmer erreicht wurden?

Gruß.

Wiedeanfänger


----------



## Klaus S. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Keine Ahnung wieviele dabei sind...

Bei ner Multi kannst du beim Abriss nicht mal eben schnell die Spule wechseln. Mehr Nachteile (außer das ich damit nicht werfen kann) wüßte ich jetzt nicht :m

Heute wieder keine Zeit gehabt die Sachen auszumotten. Morgen sollen wir aber Sonne satt bekommen und dann wird mal alles nachgeguckt. 

Butt läuft immer besser... #6 
Leider wohl wieder die ganzen Hungerhaken... 45cm lang aber nur 1cm dick.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Hallo Klaus,

das Bedrohen von Elmars aarbeitskollegen hat geklappt.

Wir fahren Freitag morgen hoch und wollen mit dir Abends in die Brandung.

Würmer wäre schön, wenn du die mitbringst.

Ich muss noch überlegen, wie viele wir brauchen.

Reicht es, wenn ich dir Montag die Anzahl mitteile?

Viel Spaß beim Angelsachen auf Vordermann bringen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Klaus S. (10. März 2012)

*AW: Gibt es den Brandungscup 2012 vom Hagebaumarkt?*

Klar reicht es Montag... schön das es klappt #6

Ich selbst werde nicht allzuviele Würmer nehmen da ich nicht mit Massenfängen rechne. 100 Wattis und 100 Gramm Kneifer werden bestimmt reichen.

Bin allerdings nicht vor 17:00Uhr am Strand da ich noch bis 14:45 Uhr in Kiel arbeiten muß und anschließend die Würmer holen. Vorher wird aber eh nicht viel gehen...


----------

